
In 2016, let's hope for better trade agreements – and the death of TPP - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jan/10/in-2016-better-trade-agreements-trans-pacific-partnership
======
walterbell
For historical context on trade and society, see the classic (1994) Charlie
Rose interview of Sir James Goldsmith on GATT/NAFTA, now that we have 20 years
of experimental results,
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=wwmOkaKh3-s](https://youtube.com/watch?v=wwmOkaKh3-s)

------
bradley_long
It is hard to convince those traditional countries to join since they have a
strong sense of protectionism. Japan and Korea are also facing some
difficulties from their citizens.

